# Holy Crap!!!  Melanotan II



## Hunterdog

After reading about the benefits and possible side effects of Melanotan II here on this forum I researched it along with P-141 for a few weeks.  Being fair skinned..........and being 58 years old, I was intrigued by both the tanning possibilities and the libido / erection help.  But............I am the world's biggest skeptic.

Never the less, I ordered 30 mg of Melanotan II and started on Monday, February 15th with a dose of .25 mg.  I had no side effects what so ever.  No nausea.  Nothing.  The next morning I doubled the dose to .50 mg and did notice a, shall we call it, a "stirring" south of the border about an hour later.  That evening I did another .50 mg dose.

One thing that I HAVE noticed that I've never heard anyone else speak of is that I have slept incredibly well since I've started on the Melanotan II.  It has literally been years since my alarm has woken me up in the morning but for the past three nights I have slept more soundly than I have in years..............only getting up once to pee.  (I'm usually up 5 to 6 times a night).

On the third day I dosed at .75 mg in the morning and another .75 mg that night.  The sexual side effects have been nothing short of astonishing!

This morning I dosed a full 1 mg.  I have not experienced even a hint of nausea.  I did a 12 minute tanning session yesterday and I am considerably darker after only four days on this stuff.  And I can sprout wood at the slightest sexual thought or steamy email from the girlfriend.

For me, I would give this a sound 10 out of 10.  Very easy to use.  No undesireable side effects and sex is absolutely incredible.  Huge.............HUGE spike in libido and erections that could split diamonds.  If these first four days are any indication of the tanning possibilities too, I will be ethnic very shortly.

From my cycle I have shed 5% to 6% body fat and am very vascular (thanks Beta-Alanine) and the darker complexion really showcases the hard work and all the cardio and all the heavy lifting sessions I have accomplished.

REALLY good stuff.  I understand that some get really sick to their stomachs from Melanotan or P-141 but I haven't had even a hint of that.


----------



## VictorZ06

I'm jealous!  How I wish I didn't get nausea and feel sick like a dog. 

/V


----------



## melanotan

VictorZ06 said:


> I'm jealous!  How I wish I didn't get nausea and feel sick like a dog.
> 
> /V



Even at a dose of 0.25 mg or less?


----------



## VictorZ06

melanotan said:


> Even at a dose of 0.25 mg or less?



I've toyed with lower doses and I did not get sick, at the same time....I didn't get any color either aside from the tanning bed, nor did I experience a spike in my libido.  I don't think one will see much on a dose less than .25mg ED...at least I haven't.  If I was prepping for a contest, I'd bite the bullet and deal with the nausea with some help of some sort of benzo to relax my stomach (worked in the past).

/V


----------



## melanotan

VictorZ06 said:


> I've toyed with lower doses and I did not get sick, at the same time....I didn't get any color either aside from the tanning bed, nor did I experience a spike in my libido.  I don't think one will see much on a dose less than .25mg ED...at least I haven't.  If I was prepping for a contest, I'd bite the bullet and deal with the nausea with some help of some sort of benzo to relax my stomach (worked in the past).
> 
> /V



Hmmm, typically folks start out at 0.25 mg/day for 3-4 days and then bump it up to 0.5 mg/day again for 3-4 days and then finally arrive at 1 mg/day. Gradually ramping up like that tends to cut down on the disagreeable side effects. There are also folks who have managed to get impressive pigmentation staying at 0.25 mg/day combined with a little patience.


----------



## p-mo

Getting interested about this stuff.  Prolly get some during the summer...  Keep us posted on any further results.


----------



## La Sombra Negra

p-mo said:


> Prolly get some during the summer...




You got it all backwards Willy!

Melanotan in the winter, endless frolicking through fields of lavendar in the summer. Or in your case, groundskeeping with the shirt off.


----------



## p-mo

I could spend 3 months butt naked in the scottish "sun" and not get a tan.  Naturally pale as milk and even with decent sun exposure in foreign climates I never really tan.  Suddenly going brown in the middle of winter would look tres suspicious...


----------



## theartofwar

I'm going to give it a run soon, making a solid research chem purchase and I am interested in it. I really have difficulty with insomnia, why does it help you sleep ?


----------



## Hunterdog

theartofwar said:


> I'm going to give it a run soon, making a solid research chem purchase and I am interested in it. I really have difficulty with insomnia, why does it help you sleep ?



I don't have a clue but I did read on another forum that someone else saw improved sleep patterns with it too.  Last night again I slept incredibly well.  REALLY unlike me.  I usually sleep like shit.  I usually sleep like a guy who's almost 60.........................Oh wait!  I AM almost 60!

To be honest I've had an incredibly difficult week physically.  I'm a concrete contractor and we had L O N G hard days last week but usually that doesn't effect me sleep at all.  It may be coincidental but I'm tickled shitless.  I KNOW that my poor sleep habits really inhibit my recovery so I'm stoked no matter what the cause!


----------



## theartofwar

Hunterdog said:


> I don't have a clue but I did read on another forum that someone else saw improved sleep patterns with it too.  Last night again I slept incredibly well.  REALLY unlike me.  I usually sleep like shit.  I usually sleep like a guy who's almost 60.........................Oh wait!  I AM almost 60!
> 
> To be honest I've had an incredibly difficult week physically.  I'm a concrete contractor and we had L O N G hard days last week but usually that doesn't effect me sleep at all.  It may be coincidental but I'm tickled shitless.  I KNOW that my poor sleep habits really inhibit my recovery so I'm stoked no matter what the cause!



bro - I am 24 and have not had a good night of sleep more than once or twice a week since I was 10 - I have terrible insomnia, normally 3 days a week if it flairs up I will not get a wink.I see specialists and whole 9 ...  so any hope of sleep gives me a viagra bounce.


----------



## VictorZ06

theartofwar said:


> bro - I am 24 and have not had a good night of sleep more than once or twice a week since I was 10 - I have terrible insomnia, normally 3 days a week if it flairs up I will not get a wink.I see specialists and whole 9 ...  so any hope of sleep gives me a viagra bounce.



Give it it a try.  I knew some border line insomniacs that swear by this stuff.  I think it was the tren keeping them up but they slept well with this stuff along/together with ZMA.

Like I said in my case, it would just keep me awake making me feel sick causing me not to be able to eat and throw up.  Ugh...I envy you guys that can stomach this shit...

/V


----------



## aanallein

zma + melatonin + regular waking/sleeping schedule + not eating past 6pm = consistently great sleep. for me atleast..


----------



## doesntmatter

so does this stuff work on pale/freckled people? it seems it'd make the freckles darker if it makes moles darker. any fair skinned people have experience with it?


----------



## theartofwar

VictorZ06 said:


> Give it it a try.  I knew some border line insomniacs that swear by this stuff.  I think it was the tren keeping them up but they slept well with this stuff along/together with ZMA.
> 
> Like I said in my case, it would just keep me awake making me feel sick causing me not to be able to eat and throw up.  Ugh...I envy you guys that can stomach this shit...
> 
> /V



believe me I am speeding up my order ... training and no sleep = no gains and lots of anger.


----------



## melanotan

VictorZ06 said:


> Give it it a try.  I knew some border line insomniacs that swear by this stuff.  I think it was the tren keeping them up but they slept well with this stuff along/together with ZMA.
> 
> Like I said in my case, it would just keep me awake making me feel sick causing me not to be able to eat and throw up.  Ugh...I envy you guys that can stomach this shit...
> 
> /V



Are you sure you're not thinking of melatonin pills? Melatonin is what is typically used to improve one's sleep. Unfortunately the word "melatonin" (the one for sleep) is confusingly similar to "melanotan" (the ones for tanning/libido/appetite). I think folks might be confusing the two drugs here in this thread.


----------



## VictorZ06

melanotan said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of melatonin pills? Melatonin is what is typically used to improve one's sleep. Unfortunately the word "melatonin" (the one for sleep) is confusingly similar to "melanotan" (the ones for tanning/libido/appetite). I think folks might be confusing the two drugs here in this thread.



No, MT2 taken via sub-q with a slin pin before bed.

/V


----------



## melanotan

VictorZ06 said:


> No, MT2 taken via sub-q with a slin pin before bed.
> 
> /V



Fair enough. The clinical trials of the melanotan peptides have reported a side effect of mild 'somnolence' so that is likely what you're experiencing. Still some of the other folks posting here might be thinking of melatonin. Cheers.


----------



## theartofwar

Well my RC order is done - can't wait to try this out.

annallein - bro, I have been scripted every common benzo under the sun , ambien , lunesta , shit I ordered keto before just to try to find ANYTHING that would work .. my insomnia is just one of those deals where you can try and hope, but so far nothing. I worked @ vitamin world for a few years so I have tried all the sleep aids you can imagine =( , it's real frustrating. My biggest hope, MT2 and when I can afford HGH.


----------



## melanotan

theartofwar said:


> Well my RC order is done - can't wait to try this out.
> 
> annallein - bro, I have been scripted every common benzo under the sun , ambien , lunesta , shit I ordered keto before just to try to find ANYTHING that would work .. my insomnia is just one of those deals where you can try and hope, but so far nothing. I worked @ vitamin world for a few years so I have tried all the sleep aids you can imagine =( , it's real frustrating. My biggest hope, MT2 and when I can afford HGH.



I've been following the melanotan peptides since '99 and I don't recall ever hearing of anyone using melanotan II specifically as a sleep aid. May you be successful in that. One suggestion I'll make is that you might want to use it somewhat infrequently to avoid tachyphylaxis for sleeping aid purposes. Let us know how you get on.

Cheers


----------



## theartofwar

melanotan said:


> I've been following the melanotan peptides since '99 and I don't recall ever hearing of anyone using melanotan II specifically as a sleep aid. May you be successful in that. One suggestion I'll make is that you might want to use it somewhat infrequently to avoid tachyphylaxis for sleeping aid purposes. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Cheers



yeah, the ol "in moderation" learned that one through 7 years of opiates brother, at this point if I find something that can work (since I sleep just fine the nights I am okay, then totally switch and cannot shut down) it will certainly be used as needed only.


----------



## La Sombra Negra

aanallein said:


> zma + melatonin + regular waking/sleeping schedule + not eating past 6pm = consistently great sleep. for me atleast..




Simplify bro simplify. No need to get all complex. Heres the key the doctor wont tell you;

Busting a nut right before bed = consistently great sleep. Use it wisely my ogers.


----------



## HereIam

LOL @ LaSambra  HAHAHA...simplify my brother


----------



## VictorZ06

I used to have some sleep issues.  Was told to start sleeping with the lights on really dim...I think it helped.  Can't hurt to try.

/V


----------



## La Sombra Negra

VictorZ06 said:


> I used to have some sleep issues.  Was told to start sleeping with the lights on really dim...I think it helped.  Can't hurt to try.
> 
> /V




A really cold room seems to help alot as well. I think because your heads exposed to the colder air it regulates ur body temp with ur body below the sheets all toasty.

Im always jonsin for some sort of pillow with an icepack built inside of it, that would be the shit. Ive really gotta try making one someday.


----------



## p-mo

Sounds like a dragons den idea (or American Inventor)...


----------



## Hunterdog

Question for the Board:

In Layman's terms, what is the difference between PT-141 and Melanotan II?

I've been on the Melanotan II for a week and a half and I absolutely love it.  Still no sides at all.  But I can't figure out what the difference is between this and the PT-141.

Any answers?


----------



## melanotan

Hunterdog said:


> Question for the Board:
> 
> In Layman's terms, what is the difference between PT-141 and Melanotan II?
> 
> I've been on the Melanotan II for a week and a half and I absolutely love it.  Still no sides at all.  But I can't figure out what the difference is between this and the PT-141.
> 
> Any answers?



This Bluelight thread:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=464359

should be of interest relative to this inquiry.


----------



## Hunterdog

So........am I reading that the PT-141 has MORE aphrodesiac characteristics than the MT-2?  What about the tanning characteristics?


----------



## melanotan

Hunterdog said:


> So........am I reading that the PT-141 has MORE aphrodesiac characteristics than the MT-2?  What about the tanning characteristics?



It is seriously questionable if the effects of bremelanotide (PT-141) are much different compared to melanotan II. There are reports that bremelanotide causes folks to develop pigmentation. It is likely a question of frequency of usage. If bremelanotide is used with much frequency then it will likely produce similar pigmentation effects as melanotan II does. Supposedly Palatin Technologies developed bremelanotide to negate the pigmentation effects and just have it produce libido/sexual effects but whether or not they succeeded is anyone's guess (I am of the opinion that they probably have not).


----------



## p-mo

So you belive that there is very little difference (if any) between the drugs.  Both really require injection and both produce sexual and pigmentation effects at a similar level?


----------



## VictorZ06

Any nausea reports with PT-141?

/V


----------



## Hunterdog

Victor:  after two weeks on the MT-II I'm as dark as can be. I've had three tanning sessions and I'm amazed at how much more defination I see in the mirror being this dark. (12% bf). I've had no side effects at all, but since I LOVE the wood enhancing characteristics of it, and since I'm as dark as I want to be, I've ordered some PT- 141 which SHOULD arrive tomorrow, (03/01/10). 

I'll let you know how that goes but I acknowledge that I may not be able to answer your real question since I didn't have ANY nausea issues at all with the MT-II, even when I did 3mg/ day. 

I really wish you could use this stuff without getting sick because for me, it is fucking INCREDIBLE!


----------



## VictorZ06

Hunterdog said:


> Victor:  after two weeks on the MT-II I'm as dark as can be. I've had three tanning sessions and I'm amazed at how much more defination I see in the mirror being this dark. (12% bf). I've had no side effects at all, but since I LOVE the wood enhancing characteristics of it, and since I'm as dark as I want to be, I've ordered some PT- 141 which SHOULD arrive tomorrow, (03/01/10).
> 
> I'll let you know how that goes but I acknowledge that I may not be able to answer your real question since I didn't have ANY nausea issues at all with the MT-II, even when I did 3mg/ day.
> 
> I really wish you could use this stuff without getting sick because for me, it is fucking INCREDIBLE!



Glad it's working well for you bro, keep up the good work.  Keep us posted on the PT-141 as I'm ready and willing to give it a shot.  I realize my situation differs from yours as I get sick from the MTII.  But I'm willing to give it a go.

/V


----------



## PARooolller

how do you mix MTII??? I want to order soem lypholized powder but do i need bacteriostatic water? what size pins do i need? how do i store it?


----------



## Trigeminal

Where can you order this stuff, BTW? Melanotan II, that is.


----------



## PARooolller

Trigeminal said:


> Where can you order this stuff, BTW? Melanotan II, that is.



no sourcing on this page..sorry..it can easily be found on the web.


----------



## Trigeminal

PARooolller said:


> no sourcing on this page..sorry..it can easily be found on the web.



I have no way of distinguishing seedy sites from legitimate ones. Is it illegal or something? How is asking for information about a tanning product "sourcing"--especially if I am only asking for a link?

Links are given out all the time for micron filters and needles, not sure how this would be any different.


----------



## PARooolller

well the research site i order from has much more than mtII


----------



## p-mo

Trigeminal said:


> I have no way of distinguishing seedy sites from legitimate ones. Is it illegal or something? How is asking for information about a tanning product "sourcing"--especially if I am only asking for a link?
> 
> Links are given out all the time for micron filters and needles, not sure how this would be any different.



The sourcing rule is not used for harm reduction materials such as micron filters, etc.  However grey market semi legal research chemicals are in no way harm reduction materials so no links can be given.  Bluelight isn't here to help your source drugs (of any kind).

It is not illegal or controlled at the moment.  Most sites at the moment are likely to be legitemate however thats no guarantee that a particular one is not just scamming people.


----------



## melanotan

Hunterdog said:


> Victor:  after two weeks on the MT-II I'm as dark as can be. I've had three tanning sessions and I'm amazed at how much more defination I see in the mirror being this dark. (12% bf). I've had no side effects at all, but since I LOVE the wood enhancing characteristics of it, and since I'm as dark as I want to be, I've ordered some PT- 141 which SHOULD arrive tomorrow, (03/01/10).
> 
> I'll let you know how that goes but I acknowledge that I may not be able to answer your real question since I didn't have ANY nausea issues at all with the MT-II, even when I did 3mg/ day.
> 
> I really wish you could use this stuff without getting sick because for me, it is fucking INCREDIBLE!



While it is likely that bremelanotide does have pigmentation effects like melanotan II does there is some speculation that one of the reasons that there's been reports of people going darker with its usage may be due to shady sources selling melanotan II as bremelanotide (by just mislabeling it). 

It'll be interesting to see if you notice any pigmentation effects with usage of the bremelanotide that you're ordering.

The following thread may be of interest to you:

http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1257890519

Cheers


----------



## Trigeminal

p-mo said:


> The sourcing rule is not used for harm reduction materials such as micron filters, etc.  However grey market semi legal research chemicals are in no way harm reduction materials so no links can be given.  Bluelight isn't here to help your source drugs (of any kind).
> 
> It is not illegal or controlled at the moment.  Most sites at the moment are likely to be legitemate however thats no guarantee that a particular one is not just scamming people.



Have you used a website to buy any of these drugs? If you have, you're being hypocritical.

How is it not harm reduction if the alternative is to allow people to just take a wild stab at a website, possibly getting ripped off or a different product (toxic, for instance) than they were expecting?


----------



## Hunterdog

Trigeminal said:


> Have you used a website to buy any of these drugs? If you have, you're being hypocritical.
> 
> How is it not harm reduction if the alternative is to allow people to just take a wild stab at a website, possibly getting ripped off or a different product (toxic, for instance) than they were expecting?



It may or may not be but none of us pay for this site and the rules are clearly stated.  Personally I don't agree with them but I do submit to the authority of those who have established this site and have set the rules.  "He who runs the site gets to establish the rules."


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> how do you mix MTII??? I want to order soem lypholized powder but do i need bacteriostatic water? what size pins do i need? how do i store it?



Have you ever used hCG?  It mixes and administers just like hCG.  Yes you'll need bacteriastatic water.  The chemical chains are really fragile so don't shake the mixture.  Keep refrigerated. Use insulin pins just like with hCG.  I do sub-Q injections in the abdomen.

This stuff is revolutinary.   Really amazing stuff.  Watch for the sides, (I didn't experience ANY but some do).

Let us know how you like it will you?


----------



## PARooolller

Hunterdog said:


> Have you ever used hCG?  It mixes and administers just like hCG.  Yes you'll need bacteriastatic water.  The chemical chains are really fragile so don't shake the mixture.  Keep refrigerated. Use insulin pins just like with hCG.  I do sub-Q injections in the abdomen.
> 
> This stuff is revolutinary.   Really amazing stuff.  Watch for the sides, (I didn't experience ANY but some do).
> 
> Let us know how you like it will you?




I've never injected anything but am willing to do so :D...

what size slin pins?


----------



## PARooolller

also how much water do u put in the vial of mtII?

does it just dissolve properly without shaking it?


----------



## p-mo

Trigeminal said:


> Have you used a website to buy any of these drugs? If you have, you're being hypocritical.
> 
> How is it not harm reduction if the alternative is to allow people to just take a wild stab at a website, possibly getting ripped off or a different product (toxic, for instance) than they were expecting?



Harm reduction is about allowing people to use the drugs they have with less harm.  Not to procure drugs in a safer manner.

Allowing people to post sources would encourage advertising/spam and might result in the site (or this site) being closed down.  I don't wanna see my fav source or BL go down- so nobodys gonna post sources.


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> I've never injected anything but am willing to do so :D...
> 
> what size slin pins?



The MT-II will come in 10 mg vials.  I inject about 2 ml of bacteriastatic water into the vial containing the powder and yes, it disolves immediately without shaking.  For me, I used two of these vials, withdrawing the solution immediately and injecting it into a 10 ml bottle.  I then added another 6 ml of bacteriastatic water which brought the total to 10 ml of solution.  (2 X 2 ml in each vial and another 6 ml).  That means that for every 1 ml of solution, there will be 2 mg of MT-II, which is about the maximum dose.  I'd start with .25 mg (which would be .125 ml of solution) and if you don't experience any negative sides, I'd up that by .25 mg/day.  

Day 1 = .25 mg
Day 2 = .50 mg
Day 3 = .75 mg
Day 4 = 1.0 mg and so on.  IF and ONLY IF you aren't experiencing any negative sides like nausea.  I was so okay with the stuff that I did a morning and an afternoon injection which expedited the whole process.

Most guys top out at 1.5 to 2 mg / day.

I use an Insulin Syringe (0.33 X 12.7 mm) for the injection which I administer sub-Q in the abdomen.  Google it or hCG and there are TONS of instructional videos that will walk you through it.

Hope it works as well for you as it has for me.

I just got my shipment of PT-141 and started that today.  I'll keep everyone posted as to how I like (or don't like it) as things progress.  Being a pale white guy, I'm AMAZED at how much more definition there is with the darker pigmentation.......and the wood producing characteristics are beyond cool.

God as my witness, the girlfriend was in town last Friday and we "danced together" for 2 full hours before we took a break.  At 58 years old................that shit just don't happen!

Do be cautious though.  Some guys do get really, REALLY sick from this stuff.  Not a lot of guys but those that do are often knocked on their ass from the nausea.  I guess I'm one of the lucky ones though.  In my book, it's a mriacle drug.


----------



## PARooolller

wait im confused...do i add 2ml of water to a 10ml vial and thats it? or do i add more?


----------



## VictorZ06

ilust said:


> Nausea from Melanotan II is successfully, in my case, thwarted using 5HT2a,5HT2C,5HT3. antagonists.  Both Mirtazapine [Remeron] and Ondansetron [Zofran] have been effective with preventing any nausea from MTII



I'm on it.  Thanks for this info, time to check it out.

/V


----------



## PARooolller

Hunterdog said:


> The MT-II will come in 10 mg vials.  I inject about 2 ml of bacteriastatic water into the vial containing the powder and yes, it disolves immediately without shaking.  For me, I used two of these vials, withdrawing the solution immediately and injecting it into a 10 ml bottle.  I then added another 6 ml of bacteriastatic water which brought the total to 10 ml of solution.  (2 X 2 ml in each vial and another 6 ml).  That means that for every 1 ml of solution, there will be 2 mg of MT-II, which is about the maximum dose.  I'd start with .25 mg (which would be .125 ml of solution) and if you don't experience any negative sides, I'd up that by .25 mg/day.
> 
> Day 1 = .25 mg
> Day 2 = .50 mg
> Day 3 = .75 mg
> Day 4 = 1.0 mg and so on.  IF and ONLY IF you aren't experiencing any negative sides like nausea.  I was so okay with the stuff that I did a morning and an afternoon injection which expedited the whole process.
> 
> Most guys top out at 1.5 to 2 mg / day.
> 
> I use an Insulin Syringe (0.33 X 12.7 mm) for the injection which I administer sub-Q in the abdomen.  Google it or hCG and there are TONS of instructional videos that will walk you through it.
> 
> Hope it works as well for you as it has for me.
> 
> I just got my shipment of PT-141 and started that today.  I'll keep everyone posted as to how I like (or don't like it) as things progress.  Being a pale white guy, I'm AMAZED at how much more definition there is with the darker pigmentation.......and the wood producing characteristics are beyond cool.
> 
> God as my witness, the girlfriend was in town last Friday and we "danced together" for 2 full hours before we took a break.  At 58 years old................that shit just don't happen!
> 
> Do be cautious though.  Some guys do get really, REALLY sick from this stuff.  Not a lot of guys but those that do are often knocked on their ass from the nausea.  I guess I'm one of the lucky ones though.  In my book, it's a mriacle drug.




I'm only gonna buy one 10mg vial of powder...so how many extra mls of water should I add?


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> I'm only gonna buy one 10mg vial of powder...so how many extra mls of water should I add?



Technically, the amount of water you add is unimportant.  That is to say that all you want is to be able to do the math easily.

If you add 5 ml of bac water you will have a solution of 2mg MT-2 / ml of water.  If you were to start out at .25 mg injection, that would equate to .125 ml of solution.  If you don't experience any negative sides, up it to .25 ml the next day (or .50 mg).  In other words, the mg administered will be twice the amount of ml used.  If that's too confusing, add a full 10 ml of water and the mg will equal the ml drawn up every time.  The only problem with that scenario is that to administer a full dose (2 mg) it will require 2 injections as the syringe only holds 1 ml of solution.............that's why I opted for the other concentration.

Good luck.  I hope you're pleased with the results.  I sure have been.


----------



## PARooolller

Hunterdog said:


> Technically, the amount of water you add is unimportant.  That is to say that all you want is to be able to do the math easily.
> 
> If you add 5 ml of bac water you will have a solution of 2mg MT-2 / ml of water.  If you were to start out at .25 mg injection, that would equate to .125 ml of solution.  If you don't experience any negative sides, up it to .25 ml the next day (or .50 mg).  In other words, the mg administered will be twice the amount of ml used.  If that's too confusing, add a full 10 ml of water and the mg will equal the ml drawn up every time.  The only problem with that scenario is that to administer a full dose (2 mg) it will require 2 injections as the syringe only holds 1 ml of solution.............that's why I opted for the other concentration.
> 
> Good luck.  I hope you're pleased with the results.  I sure have been.




ok thanks man...I'm gonna go ahead and order three 10mg vials..I believe we order from the same company :D..

What size pin do i need to draw and mix the solutions? This will be my first time injecting anything...My order will consist of:

-3 vials of 10mg MT2
-30ml of bacteriostatic water
-10ml sterile vial

what else do i need?


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> ok thanks man...I'm gonna go ahead and order three 10mg vials..I believe we order from the same company :D..
> 
> What size pin do i need to draw and mix the solutions? This will be my first time injecting anything...My order will consist of:
> 
> -3 vials of 10mg MT2
> -30ml of bacteriostatic water
> -10ml sterile vial
> 
> what else do i need?



If you can, without ordering a box of 100, a larger needle is better for mixing, mostly because it holds 3ml of solution instead of 1 ml but it's not essential.  I use Insulin syringes.  They are 29 gauge X 1/2" needles.  You literally don't even feel them going in.  

You'll also need some alcohol swabs.  You can get a box of a billion for only a few dollars.

Good luck Bro.


----------



## PARooolller

Hunterdog said:


> If you can, without ordering a box of 100, a larger needle is better for mixing, mostly because it holds 3ml of solution instead of 1 ml but it's not essential.  I use Insulin syringes.  They are 29 gauge X 1/2" needles.  You literally don't even feel them going in.
> 
> You'll also need some alcohol swabs.  You can get a box of a billion for only a few dollars.
> 
> Good luck Bro.



are the insulin syringes .5cc or 1cc?

would i be fine using a one inch 23guage needle and syringe to mix?


----------



## VictorZ06

PARooolller said:


> are the insulin syringes .5cc or 1cc?
> 
> would i be fine using a one inch 23guage needle and syringe to mix?



The smaller the slin pin, the more accurate you can be when drawing.  I've found .5 cc to work well for just about everything.  

You can also use the slin pin to mix the solution, you don't need a 23g 3cc 1" pin.  On the other hand, I store my HCG/MTII etc. all in syringes in the fridge (once reconstituted), and draw from a regular pin to a slin pin.  Works like a charm.


/V


----------



## PARooolller

VictorZ06 said:


> The smaller the slin pin, the more accurate you can be when drawing.  I've found .5 cc to work well for just about everything.
> 
> You can also use the slin pin to mix the solution, you don't need a 23g 3cc 1" pin.  On the other hand, I store my HCG/MTII etc. all in syringes in the fridge (once reconstituted), and draw from a regular pin to a slin pin.  Works like a charm.
> 
> 
> /V



so i can use .5cc slin pin to draw solutions and bacteriostatic water and mix them?


----------



## PARooolller

Just placed my order im so fucking stoked!!!!

I got:

-30mg of mt2
-10ml sealed sterile vial
-50 insulin syringes 29 guage .5inch .5cc
-30ml bacteriostatic water
-alcohol swabs

--everything will probably be here monday...right in time for me to toy around with during my spring break..honestly just interested in this peptide because ive been going tanning 3x a week for a year and would love to cut back...also interested in the aphrodesiac effects!!!!

I'm gonna use 20mgs in a vial like hunterdog did...how should i store the other vial of 10mg? In the freezer? While the constituted stuff in the fridge?


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> Just placed my order im so fucking stoked!!!!
> 
> I got:
> 
> -30mg of mt2
> -10ml sealed sterile vial
> -50 insulin syringes 29 guage .5inch .5cc
> -30ml bacteriostatic water
> -alcohol swabs
> 
> --everything will probably be here monday...right in time for me to toy around with during my spring break..honestly just interested in this peptide because ive been going tanning 3x a week for a year and would love to cut back...also interested in the aphrodesiac effects!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna use 20mgs in a vial like hunterdog did...how should i store the other vial of 10mg? In the freezer? While the constituted stuff in the fridge?



Yes, I believe that the recommended storage method for the powder is to freeze it.

Good luck.  Two weeks from now you will be ethnic................sporting a Lousiville Slugger.

The sides I've experienced are, improved sleep patterns, aggressive wood and the need to stretch throughout the day, much like a cat does or as one does upon rising.


----------



## PARooolller

when you inject the 2ml in each vial with the powder do you shake it or roll it in your hands? Do you immediately transfer the solution into the empty 10ml vial after mixing?


----------



## VictorZ06

PARooolller said:


> so i can use .5cc slin pin to draw solutions and bacteriostatic water and mix them?




You can, it will take longer though as you will need to do it 4 times if using 2cc.  2 times with 1cc pins.

/V


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> when you inject the 2ml in each vial with the powder do you shake it or roll it in your hands? Do you immediately transfer the solution into the empty 10ml vial after mixing?



*DO NOT SHAKE IT!*  While it's not nitroglycerine, it is relatively fragile.  Just roll it gently in your hands for a minute or so.  It disolves immediately.  I let it sit a second while I do the other vial.  Then I draw-up the 1st vial and inject it into the 10 ml bottle.


----------



## PARooolller

cant i just add 10ml of water to one of the 10mg vials therefore making the dosage 1mg per 1ml??????????

also, do i just pinch my skin near my bellybutton and jab it in? do you pull back to check for blodd?


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> cant i just add 10ml of water to one of the 10mg vials therefore making the dosage 1mg per 1ml??????????
> 
> also, do i just pinch my skin near my bellybutton and jab it in? do you pull back to check for blodd?



Yes you can.  Although then it will require 4 injections at that concentration for a "full dose" of 2 mg using a .5 ml syringe.  But that is okay.

I don't pinch the skin at all, instead I pull it taught.  and I don't check for blood.  A sub q injection with a half inch pin won't ever hit any vein.  Trust me, it's a piece of cake.  You won't feel a thing.


----------



## VictorZ06

PARooolller said:


> also, do i just pinch my skin near my bellybutton and jab it in? do you pull back to check for blodd?



There is a clip on youtube that shows how it's done.  Search for "insulin shot", a few will come up.


/V


----------



## mark1966

I was looking into it but was scared that it would make all of my freckles darker is that true?


----------



## PARooolller

mark1966 said:


> I was looking into it but was scared that it would make all of my freckles darker is that true?



yes but they eventually return back to normal.


----------



## PARooolller

Well I got my three 10mg vials of mt2 in the mail 36 hours after I ordered them but I'm still waiting on the pins and water and vial from the other site...I'm sorta pissed because I've ordered from this pin site before and theyre usually fast but its been a week and i havent gotten my order...fuck...hopefully it comes tomorrow..the usps tracking number never updated and it says they electronically received confirmation on the 4th..

regardless how long do you think mt2 powder stays good for in the freezer?


----------



## PARooolller

just got my pins in today and did my first injection..Everything went well..

I got .5cc pins so I injected 2ml in two 10mg vials of mt2 and added them to a 10ml sterile vial...I then filled it up with another 6ccs of water (quite annoyign filling a .5cc up 12 times to get 6ml...) and ended up with a solution of 2mg of mt2 per cc...I decided to inject 25 units which was .5mg of mt2..remember i have .5cc pins so 1mg will only fit in the entire pin dose...

Its been 30 minutes and my face is extremely flushed...cannot wait to see what this brings to the table


----------



## VictorZ06

Keep us posted brotha!

/V


----------



## Mind On Money

I've got 30 mg ready to myself, but am hesitant because I'm on accutane. Logically, I would think MT II would help turn any burns into a nice tan. Accutane is such a powerful drug though I'm hesitant. Anyone have any thoughts or first hand experience?


----------



## PARooolller

2nd injection today at around .75mg and still no side effects besides my penis having enough strength the shatter glass!!!

I'm gonna begin injecting 1mg every day for the next 5 days and then 1mg Eod followed by a mainteneance phase,,,how many times should i inject in the maintenance phase? whats the halflife of this stuff


----------



## Cone

Just so you guys know with the higher mega-doses of MII (1mg+) 1x daily are less preferrable to smaller doses multiple times daily.

I stick with low doses twice daily, type 2 skin so I freckle quite easily. Of the few reports I've read about the implant, continuous small doses is MUCH preferred to multiple large doses. Less side effects, less product used, and reduced freckles. It just takes slightly longer to get the desirable result.

It has been speculated that when you take mega-doses the receptors become over loaded and 'spill over' melanin into freckles. Not good.

I got some mad flushing and nausea from the stuff, so I chose to go with .25mg's twice a day rather than .5mg's once a day like most people.

ALSO: Look up the effects of Melanotan and your vision. This stuff could have permanent effects on your vision if you arent wearing polarized sunglasses when you're exposed to UV.


----------



## PARooolller

Hunter, how long was your loading phase and how big were your doses?

I'm on day 4 and am injecting two 1mg shots a day...I dont notice any improvement in skin color but libido is high and erection strength is improved...how long should i run these higfh doses? when can i just maintain at a low dose? i dont want to run out


----------



## Hunterdog

One week to ten daysshould be enough for the loading. Have you done any tanning sessions yet?  That's when you'll get really dark. What was really noticible for me was that I've always tanned with mu underware on, but with the MTII I decided to tan in the buff. I was of course Lilly white down there but I didn't burn AT ALL and after two sessions I no longer have ANY tan lines. 

Now I'm doing only one shot per week as a maintenance dose. 

While the shots help, what they're REALLY doing is flooding your body with melatonin, to the level of ethnic races. When exposed to the sun, or tanning beds, the REAL magic begins.


----------



## endEMBEDA

I am so lost....so this stuff cuts down body fat, helps with the ol trouser snake and makes you tan (not like jersey shore spray tan style?? hahah)  ???


----------



## stbizzle

doesntmatter said:


> so does this stuff work on pale/freckled people? it seems it'd make the freckles darker if it makes moles darker. any fair skinned people have experience with it?



yes do not use it, I looked like a connect the dot game.. I seen spots on my skin I didn't even know I had.. Some of them I'm not even sure I had before I used MII..  I didn't get any sexual benefits from it either.. To me it wasn't worth it I tossed the other vial in the trash..


----------



## VictorZ06

PARooolller said:


> 2nd injection today at around .75mg and still no side effects besides my penis having enough strength the shatter glass!!!
> 
> I'm gonna begin injecting 1mg every day for the next 5 days and then 1mg Eod followed by a mainteneance phase,,,how many times should i inject in the maintenance phase? whats the halflife of this stuff



How's it workin out for you bro?  At those doses, I'd turn into one sick dog.


/V


----------



## PARooolller

VictorZ06 said:


> How's it workin out for you bro?  At those doses, I'd turn into one sick dog.
> 
> 
> /V




Today is day 7 on the MT2...pretty remarkable stuff...I'm now injecting 1mg at nighttime and am going to begin injecting 1mg every second or third day until I find a good maintaining dose...

I've had three 12 minute tanning sessions and people have been asking if I went to jamaica...I don't tan my face anymore because of premature aging and even that is tan...

The spike in libido and the erections are my favorite part, I also love injecting stuff :D

Some side effects I noticed are yawning and stretching, dry mouth, and some lethargy...

I've also noticed that my freckles are darker and there are some new ones on my arms and face, although they could just be darkened preexisting ones...

This stuff gets a 10/10..easy to use and managable sides


----------



## Hunterdog

PARooolller said:


> Today is day 7 on the MT2...pretty remarkable stuff...I'm now injecting 1mg at nighttime and am going to begin injecting 1mg every second or third day until I find a good maintaining dose...
> 
> I've had three 12 minute tanning sessions and people have been asking if I went to jamaica...I don't tan my face anymore because of premature aging and even that is tan...
> 
> The spike in libido and the erections are my favorite part, I also love injecting stuff :D
> 
> Some side effects I noticed are yawning and stretching, dry mouth, and some lethargy...
> 
> I've also noticed that my freckles are darker and there are some new ones on my arms and face, although they could just be darkened preexisting ones...
> 
> This stuff gets a 10/10..easy to use and managable sides



I did two mg of PT-141 yesterday at 1:00 pm and spent the entire night, from 7:00 till the time I woke up, with rageing wood.  The girlfriend is coming in to town today and we are meeting at the hotel at 1:00 p.m..  I did another 2 mg shot this morning at 6:00 a.m. and I'm hoping for a repeat performance of last time.  Two straight hours of pure, uninterrupted lust and passion and her reaching the big"O" at LEAST six times!!!

I know what you mean about the stretching.  I feel that all the time on the injection day.  Have you noticed any sleep pattern changes?


----------



## PARooolller

Hunterdog said:


> I did two mg of PT-141 yesterday at 1:00 pm and spent the entire night, from 7:00 till the time I woke up, with rageing wood.  The girlfriend is coming in to town today and we are meeting at the hotel at 1:00 p.m..  I did another 2 mg shot this morning at 6:00 a.m. and I'm hoping for a repeat performance of last time.  Two straight hours of pure, uninterrupted lust and passion and her reaching the big"O" at LEAST six times!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the stretching.  I feel that all the time on the injection day.  Have you noticed any sleep pattern changes?



yes...My REM sleep is much more deeper and lasts longer...I havent been this well rested in years...

Also, one of the most pronounced side effects for me = appetite suppression...

did u notice any freckles hunterdog?

still on the mt2? hows the pt?


----------



## PARooolller

well i've decided to discontinue the mt2 after only 7 days because of all the new and darker freckles on my face...I intended on the using the mt2 to enhance my appearance, not ruin it with spots...

hopefully, they will fade over time


----------



## melanotan

PARooolller said:


> well i've decided to discontinue the mt2 after only 7 days because of all the new and darker freckles on my face...I intended on the using the mt2 to enhance my appearance, not ruin it with spots...
> 
> hopefully, they will fade over time



If you've not already done so I suggest you try getting a small bit of sun exposure at this point, you may be pleasantly surprised at the result.


----------



## phactor

Stuff seems interesting, but I have a vitaligo spot on my face (damn Irish genes), oh and I do not inject. No problem with those that do, but its frankly the last thing I need to learn how to do.


----------



## PARooolller

I think I'm gonna give this a low dose run at .25mg EOD...hopefully this will cut down on the dark freckles that appeared everywhere..

All of my freckles got lighter and/or vanished after stopping use of the peptide...if i get more freckles at such a low dose, im done with this peptide


----------



## eddy1337

Using 1mg? Then you ask for sideeffects. Dont use more than 0.2 max 0.3
I have been selling this stuff and nobody have had sideffects. Are you sure about your source?





PARooolller said:


> Today is day 7 on the MT2...pretty remarkable stuff...I'm now injecting 1mg at nighttime and am going to begin injecting 1mg every second or third day until I find a good maintaining dose...
> 
> I've had three 12 minute tanning sessions and people have been asking if I went to jamaica...I don't tan my face anymore because of premature aging and even that is tan...
> 
> The spike in libido and the erections are my favorite part, I also love injecting stuff :D
> 
> Some side effects I noticed are yawning and stretching, dry mouth, and some lethargy...
> 
> I've also noticed that my freckles are darker and there are some new ones on my arms and face, although they could just be darkened preexisting ones...
> 
> This stuff gets a 10/10..easy to use and managable sides


----------



## PARooolller

eddy1337 said:


> Using 1mg? Then you ask for sideeffects. Dont use more than 0.2 max 0.3
> I have been selling this stuff and nobody have had sideffects. Are you sure about your source?



I'm aware that 1mg is a high dose...im gonna start injecting 0.25mg EOD this week and seeing if i get freckles


----------



## LawnChairSkank

PARooolller said:


> I'm aware that 1mg is a high dose...im gonna start injecting 0.25mg EOD this week and seeing if i get freckles



Let me know how it goes. I want to try this stuff out but I'm afraid of it bringing back faded freckles.


----------



## Horrux

VictorZ06 said:


> I've toyed with lower doses and I did not get sick, at the same time....I didn't get any color either aside from the tanning bed, nor did I experience a spike in my libido.  I don't think one will see much on a dose less than .25mg ED...at least I haven't.  If I was prepping for a contest, I'd bite the bullet and deal with the nausea with some help of some sort of benzo to relax my stomach (worked in the past).
> 
> /V



EXACTLY the same thing here.


----------



## PsychedelicPeptide

Do yourselves a favor and put down the MTII.  It is not a good drug.  Consistent use will fuck you up.  Stay away; there's many reasons it never made it to market.


----------



## PARooolller

PsychedelicPeptide said:


> Do yourselves a favor and put down the MTII.  It is not a good drug.  Consistent use will fuck you up.  Stay away; there's many reasons it never made it to market.



elaborate


----------



## PARooolller

fuck this peptide...30mgs in the trash...so many sides


----------



## VictorZ06

PARooolller said:


> fuck this peptide...30mgs in the trash...so many sides



What sides hit you the hardest?

/V


----------



## PARooolller

VictorZ06 said:


> What sides hit you the hardest?
> 
> /V



new freckles on the face, eyelids, darkened (black) existing ones...Lethargy, nausea, joint pain, facial blushing, just an overall shitty feeling...not worth a tan imo...i only ran this peptide for 7 days at the longest point and stopped after getting a freckle on my lower eyelid...everything disappeared after stopping


----------



## VictorZ06

PARooolller said:


> new freckles on the face, eyelids, darkened (black) existing ones...Lethargy, nausea, joint pain, facial blushing, just an overall shitty feeling...not worth a tan imo...i only ran this peptide for 7 days at the longest point and stopped after getting a freckle on my lower eyelid...everything disappeared after stopping



Gotcha, I think we are in the same boat here...the nausea killed me bro.

/V


----------



## negrogesic

MRM makes a product called "Relax-All" that works great for sleep. Even for me (someone with a tolerance to all benzos, hypnotics and to some extent barbs), 6 capsules will put me to sleep quickly. Yes it does contain phenibut, but its not the phenibut that is putting me to sleep. Its the honokiol and magnolol (GABA-A agonist/modulators)....


----------



## p-mo

PARooolller said:


> fuck this peptide...30mgs in the trash...so many sides



Damn you couldve forwarded them on to me!


----------



## JustBob

Sorry guys. I don't mean to open a thread from 1 or 2 years ago, nor am 
I trying to infringe on your forum. 

I was google searching and for some reason this post came up and I had 
reply to it. 

I have been taking Melanotan II off and on for 3 years now and never had 
and issues with it. Mild nausea and flushing for the first little bit but thats it. I caught my self grinding my teeth when I saw the way Parooolller was loading  MT2. 

I don't understand why on earth you would load 2cc's right off the bat 
and not expect serious side effects from taking it?
If the deciding factor to load 2cc's was based on a weight to dose chart,
any information on weight to dose charts are extremely outdated 
and should never be used. The product was never designed to be taken like
that. 

You start with 0.25 and build slowly for a number of reasons. For instance your body builds tolerance so to start at 2cc's, in a few weeks you would need to start taking 3 or 4cc's for it to even work any more. 

Here is your standard dose chart for all weight ranges.
Day 1: 0.25. Your taking a small dose to ensure you dont have an allergic reaction. If all good, proceed to day 2 
Day 2  to day 7   0.50. If your still getting sick to your stomach, stay a 0.50 for another 3 weeks. 
If the side effects are min to nill up your dose.
Day 8 to day 30 If sick 0.5. If not sick 0.75 to 1 cc

Your loading for a full 30 days.

In between those days you hit a tanning bed once or twice a week and stay out of the sun to encourage full and even coverage unless you can buff tan in the backyard. 

After 1 month and if you have gotten the desired color/tan you want, you maintain it with 1cc a week. That's all.

A lot of those weight to dose charts are based off of MT1. MT2 is much more potent  The reason those charts are still up is because they want you to use more product then you have to which equals more money for then. 

Basically what happened for Parooolller in gear terms was: 
"I want to get really big in 1 week". Or in his case a tan
I load 2 times more then I should in hopes of accelerating the process. 
In that week I get sick. A ton of acne and puked my guts out. 
Got mad, blamed product, threw it out. 

Im not trying to knock Parooolller but seriously, you got to do your 
research. Read and read again. Your putting a foreign substance in to your body that if not used correctly, can make you really sick.

You wouldn't just grab any old gear from some one and start using it with out at least reading on it so why Melanotan II?

Also just like gear, its inadvisable to use MT2 year long. 

Cheers and GL with the tan.


----------



## PARooolller

Honestly I feel that just using .25 ED or even EOD is optimal...patience is key with this (ALL) peptides


----------

